# Prodigy Vs. Executive M-Edge



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm getting an M-edge cover and I currently have an order for an Executive cover...........but I just found out they made a Prodigy cover with the hinges. Now i'm torn. Should I take a risk and try the hinges or should I stick with the elastic straps? Which do you think will best protect my Kindle and also be user friendly? Thanks!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I like the Prodigy Jacket. It has the hinges and it has a nice closure.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I like the Prodigy as well, it just feels more... sturdy.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Prodigy here, I like the way the on and off switch, won't be covered by a strap.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I think I'm going to get a Prodigy, just to give the hinges a try.  Of course I'm also getting a platform and an Oberon, so I should be well covered!!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I ended up changing my order to the Prodigy - I like the hinges and I think I remember seeing that it has small elastic on the outer corners - I am going to feel really secure with the two.  Can't wait for it to come - my Minerva needs clothes!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

rho said:


> I ended up changing my order to the Prodigy - I like the hinges and I think I remember seeing that it has small elastic on the outer corners - I am going to feel really secure with the two. Can't wait for it to come - my Minerva needs clothes!


Yes! That's one thing I like about it over the Amazon - the corner straps to hold it in place better and provide added security. Plus, color choices (which I need to make) and closure. I can't wait to see which cover I really like better when all is said and done and I've actually had a chance to try them. My guess is I'll like them all for different reasons.


----------



## CurrerBell (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm with the Executive and corner straps. I guess I'm just being cautious, since that's what most resembles my K1 mEdge. I got the imitation leather, though, so I haven't spent a huge amount of money if it turns out I don't like it. (It's not that I'm going cheap on Pan's dress, it's just that Pan and I don't like using leather cuz we feel sorry for the cows.)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Prodigy it has the corner straps on the right.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I was in your same situation. I was going to get an executive but canceled it and ordered a prodigy instead. People seem to like the hinge system on the Amazon covers, plus there's no corner strap on the left that might block the power switch.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I can't see the added benefit of the hinge clips since everyone says that the k1 4 corners cover is VERY secure.  Why fiddle with snapping the kindle in and out of the prodigy clips... there doesn't seem to be any added benefit.  I am going with the executive 4 corners cover.

On another note, I noticed that they've moved up the Ship date on the m-edge site to March 18th.  I am a little annoyed that its taking so long to get these out... they have had the information on the new kindle since at least Feb. 9th.... Does anyone know where their stuff is made?  China?  Even the illuminator light, I mean, come on, its been sold out since December.................


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

k_reader said:


> I can't see the added benefit of the hinge clips since everyone says that the k1 4 corners cover is VERY secure. Why fiddle with snapping the kindle in and out of the prodigy clips... there doesn't seem to be any added benefit. I am going with the executive 4 corners cover.


The benefit of the hinge system is that some people don't like the looks of the diagonal, dark corners. Maybe if the corners were white, the look of them wouldn't bug me so much, but they seem so obvious and distracting to me. Everyone's different - I'm sure some people love corners, so no need to reply and say "You're wrong - I love them".


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> The benefit of the hinge system is that some people don't like the looks of the diagonal, dark corners. Maybe if the corners were white, the look of them wouldn't bug me so much, but they seem so obvious and distracting to me. Everyone's different - I'm sure some people love corners, so no need to reply and say "You're wrong - I love them".


See, I'm going to agree, that's why I wish the Prodigy case didn't have the corners on the right. I don't find the Kindle flops at all without them. Maybe make them an option?

Love the hinges.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> See, I'm going to agree, that's why I wish the Prodigy case didn't have the corners on the right. I don't find the Kindle flops at all without them. Maybe make them an option?
> 
> Love the hinges.


I love the hinges too . I am glad that M-edge has come out with a cover that has them.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Ugh - I just placed my order for 2 M-edge covers on the Amazon site and the estimated ship date is March 23 to 27th.  That means I have another month with a nekkid Kindle.  sigh.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Anne said:


> I love the hinges too . I am glad that M-edge has come out with a cover that has them.


Yeah, but it has corners, too, which kind of defeats the purpose of the hinge (clean, "floating" look).


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> Yeah, but it has corners, too, which kind of defeats the purpose of the hinge (clean, "floating" look).


I still like the cover.I do not have a problem with the corners It only has them on the right side.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Based on Leslie's review of how well the hinge system works, that's what I'd go with. . . .if I had a K2. . . . 

Ann


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree with Anne, the prodigy jacket has corners (2) and a hinge... so I don't see the benefit of the prodigy over the executive.  I see what everyone means by no corners at all (like the amazon cover) but then it has the drawback of no closure strap.  So I guess it depends on what is important to each person... if that is the clean look of no corners, then they have to live with the kindle "flopping" in the case (amazon case), if you want no flopping and a case closure strap, then you have to live with the 2 distracting corners.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I emailed M-Edge and asked if the Executive corner straps would cover the power button or headphone jack.  They said the jacket was made to NOT interfere with either.
  I'm going with the executive because having straps on one side and nothing on the other would feel "off balanced" to me and I think it would bug me.  I am sort of worried that it will be bulky though because it needs to be deeper to make room for the light.  This jacket shows 1 inch, which is what my current cover for the K1 is.  I really want to keep the slimness of my K2.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Executive:
Mocha pebbled leather with Saddle strap.

EL


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

I ordered the Executive before the Prodigy came out.  Then, today, I tried to switch the order to the Prodigy, but they can't just change it (I would need to cancel and reorder).  Now I can't decide what to do.  Argh.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

The prodigy would be off balance in looks. I believe someone else said it first, but it might start to bug me. Now if it had no corners that be a different story and a harder choice.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

LSbookend said:


> The prodigy would be off balance in looks. I believe someone else said it first, but it might start to bug me. Now if it had no corners that be a different story and a harder choice.


Count me in for the no-corner M-edge - and please, don't suggest I simply cut the corners off  A couple of folks on MobileRead suggested that, but I hope they were kidding.

I actually had a look at my K1 M-edge case, hoping I might be able to unstitch the corners, but it doesn't look possible.

I've emailed M-edge asking about the possibility of a no-corner version. I haven't heard back yet, but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Not that I'm suggesting to cut them off, but looking at the photo, I bet it wouldn't be difficult. I was actually contemplating this just this afternoon.

They're only using the elastic type corners on the Prodigy (like the upper right of the Executive), not the full leather corners.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Not that I'm suggesting to cut them off, but looking at the photo, I bet it wouldn't be difficult. I was actually contemplating this just this afternoon.
> 
> They're only using the elastic type corners on the Prodigy (like the upper right of the Executive), not the full leather corners.


Luv: Did you get a Prodigy Cover?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Funny you should ask. I ordered it the other night, and then thought better of it and canceled. Then I reordered it today. M-Edge must just be SICK of me. I've probably canceled 3-4 orders by now.

<sigh> It's the pink I tell you. I must have a pink case. Plus, I like the idea of the hinges. I also like the pockets in the front of the M-Edge. That's one thing I don't care for on this Amazon case..no pockets. I got used to being able to slide stuff in there. I think I wouldn't have this problem if they made one that DIDN'T accomodate their light and would been even more sleek.

I'm torn because I know how much I didn't care for my last M-Edge but I want to give it a shot. M-edge has a great return policy (60 days) so I don't have much to lose.

I've been going back and forth between the Prodigy and Platform. I like the idea of the Platform, but I think it's going to be too big. They add extra to the side for the light and then they add extra to the top for the pen holder. They also haven't sent pictures as promised so I can see what the pocket on the Platform looks like. They told me it was designed differently.

I was trying REALLY hard to be good this time and not order cover after cover after cover, but I just can't seem to help myself. Maybe that's why I'm such a good enabler, I just need you all to join me.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Funny you should ask. I ordered it the other night, and then thought better of it and canceled. Then I reordered it today. M-Edge must just be SICK of me. I've probably canceled 3-4 orders by now.
> 
> <sigh> It's the pink I tell you. I must have a pink case. Plus, I like the idea of the hinges. I also like the pockets in the front of the M-Edge. That's one thing I don't care for on this Amazon case..no pockets. I got used to being able to slide stuff in there. I think I wouldn't have this problem if they made one that DIDN'T accomodate their light and would been even more sleek.
> 
> ...


I am sure M-Edge is sick of me too. I canceled 2 orders with them and than ordered the Prodigy. I like that it has pockets too. That is also one thing I do not like about the Amazon cover. I am trying not to order cover after cover also but so far its is not working. I wish they did make one that did not accomodate the light also.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

My executive case was was billed last night so that means we are getting very close to shipping of the new M-edges for the K2.
And I have a Decal girl skin on order also, so now it is just a matter of a little more waiting...

Eric


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Not that I'm suggesting to cut them off, but looking at the photo, I bet it wouldn't be difficult. I was actually contemplating this just this afternoon.
> 
> They're only using the elastic type corners on the Prodigy (like the upper right of the Executive), not the full leather corners.


I think I am the weird one here - I LIKE the elastic on the corner -- if they had the cover with just the hinge I probably would have stayed with the Executive cover.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

rho said:


> I think I am the weird one here - I LIKE the elastic on the corner -- if they had the cover with just the hinge I probably would have stayed with the Executive cover.


You're not the only weird one then. I feel the same way.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

kari said:


> You're not the only weird one then. I feel the same way.


Weirdos unite! (I'm with you)


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Another weirdo here


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Britt said:


> Another weirdo here


I think we need to start our own little club.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

rho said:


> I think I am the weird one here - I LIKE the elastic on the corner -- if they had the cover with just the hinge I probably would have stayed with the Executive cover.


You are not weird I like the elastic on the corner too.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

you all have no idea how much better I feel I was really thinking I was the only one who liked the elastic corners


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

BTW - Many people are concerned about their naked K2's, but I've been using my K1 M-Edge Executive cover for my K2 until my Prodigy arrives.  Because of the elastic corners, I can fit the K2 inside of the bottom corners and top right  elastic corner.  The K2 sits on top of the flattened top left corner and the top of the K2 rises about a 1/4 of an inch outside of the case, but it does stay firmly in place.  Not ideal, but definitely servicable until my K2 cover arrives.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

rho said:


> you all have no idea how much better I feel I was really thinking I was the only one who liked the elastic corners


No you are not alone. I was glad when you posted. I thought I was the only one who like the elastic corners


----------

